# Under My Name (Legal Title)



## RhoKappa

This term applies mostly to real estate.  For every property, somebody legally owns it.  It signifies the true owner of the property because he was the one who paid for it.  Here are some examples.

1. Tanya asks Yuri, "Is this apartment under our name?"  Yuri answers, "Of course not!  It is strictly under my name."
2. The house will be under my name after I pay off the mortgage.
3. Neznaika can never have a house under his name.

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## GCRaistlin

1. ... _Квартира записана на нас? ... Конечно нет! На меня._
2. Дом будет моим...
3. У Незнайки никогда не будет собственного дома.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Замечу, что ни один из перечисленных русских вариантов не является юридическим термином.


----------



## Vovan

Officially, we can use the same phrase as in English: *на чьё-то имя*.

_записа́ть/зарегистри́ровать/переписа́ть/офо́рмить... на чьё-то имя_​_па́спорт/сертифика́т... на чьё-то имя_​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Использовать-то можем, но, скажем, в исковом заявлении или в решении суда первой формулировки не будет.


----------



## Vovan

Вполне могут быть:
_...Постановление о распределении денежных средств, полученных от реализации арестованного имущества (жилой дом и земельный участок), расположенного по адресу..., зарегистрированного на имя должника...  (Из определения суда.)_​​В т.ч. первая:
_...нотариальный брачный контракт от ДД.ММ.ГГГГ, суть которого – все имущество, записанное на нее, принадлежит ей... (Обезличенная копия определения Мосгорсуда)_​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> В т.ч. первая


Обратите внимание на контекст: _Ответчиком в материалы дела представлены пояснения, из которых следует..._ То есть суд просто излагает в решении пояснения ответчика, а не говорит такими словами от своего имени.


----------



## Vovan

Соглашусь с тем, что _конечные _формулировки решения суда ("Суд решил..."), конечно, не будут содержать вещей типа "_переписать_ имущество на имя...".


----------



## helen-jr

А как насчет юридического термина "собственник"?
собственник жилья, собственник имущества, собственник бизнеса и т.д.
если более одного человека - находится в совместной собственности.
собственность государства
кооперативная собственность
т.е. собственник это человек, который оплачивает все счета, полностью распоряжается объектом собственности и т.д.


----------



## GCRaistlin

helen-jr said:


> А как насчет юридического термина "собственник"?


С ним всё нормально, но ни один русскоговорящий не станет его употреблять в приведённых в начале топика примерах.


----------



## helen-jr

GCRaistlin said:


> С ним всё нормально, но ни один русскоговорящий не станет его употреблять в приведённых в начале топика примерах.


Во втором случае я бы употребила: дом перейдет в мою собственность. А в третьем вы сами использовали это слово в качестве прилагательного. Складывается впечатление, что оно ближе всего к under my name по смыслу и юридически корректно отражает суть происходящего.


----------



## GCRaistlin

helen-jr said:


> Во втором случае я бы употребила: дом перейдет в мою собственность.


Вы здесь употребили совсем другое слово. Как и я в третьем случае. _Собственник - _слово громоздкое, неуклюжее, не подходящее для разговорной речи.


----------



## helen-jr

GCRaistlin said:


> Вы здесь употребили совсем другое слово. Как и я в третьем случае. _Собственник - _слово громоздкое, неуклюжее, не подходящее для разговорной речи.


а почему вы решили, что топикстартеру нужен разговорный вариант? в заголовке как раз указано Legal Title, это ли не означает, что просят юридически корректный термин?


----------



## GCRaistlin

Потому что он приводит разговорные, по крайней мере явно не юридические, примеры.


----------



## GCRaistlin

helen-jr said:


> в заголовке как раз указано Legal Title, это ли не означает, что просят юридически корректный термин?


Не означает. Это он объясняет, что речь о юридическом понятии, а не о надписи на бумаге под моим именем.
В английском юридические термины образуются из обычных слов. В русском - нет.


----------



## helen-jr

В общем, я не согласна, что слова "собственность" или "собственник" не используются русскоговорящими людьми.
Если ситуация того требует, я их использую в прямом смысле, без расплывчатых "мой дом", мой дом это где я живу, я могу его снимать, он может принадлежать моей тетушке.


----------



## GCRaistlin

helen-jr said:


> В общем, я не согласна, что слова "собственность" или "собственник" не используются русскоговорящими людьми.


Этого никто и не утверждал. Вы спорите сама с собой.


----------



## helen-jr

GCRaistlin said:


> Этого никто и не утверждал. Вы спорите сама с собой.





> "С ним всё нормально, но ни один русскоговорящий не станет его употреблять в приведённых в начале топика примерах."



если я хочу подчеркнуть именно факт юридического владения недвижимостью, то я использую именно слово "собственник" для владельца или "собственность" для объекта владения, смотря как удобнее построить предложение.

1. Таня спрашивает Юрия "Этот дом находится у нас в собственности?", "Нет, конечно! Дом находится У МЕНЯ в собственности".
2. Когда я сделаю последний платеж, дом перейдет в мою собственность.
3. Незнайка никогда не сможет иметь дом в собственности.


----------



## GCRaistlin

"Не используются" и "не станет употреблять в приведённых примерах" - не одно и то же.

Ваши варианты страдают громоздкостью и отсутствием всякой изящности - то же самое можно сказать короче и красивее. Поэтому их применение там, где не нужны строгие юридические формулировки (а в этих примерах это, очевидно, так), крайне сомнительно. Вы сами вряд ли так скажете.


----------



## helen-jr

GCRaistlin said:


> "Не используются" и "не станет употреблять в приведённых примерах" - не одно и то же.
> 
> Ваши варианты страдают громоздкостью и отсутствием всякой изящности - то же самое можно сказать короче и красивее. Поэтому их применение там, где не нужны строгие юридические формулировки (а в этих примерах это, очевидно, так), крайне сомнительно. Вы сами вряд ли так скажете.


Вам очевидно, мне - нет. 
Предлагаю каждому остаться при своём мнении и не пытаться угадывать, что бы я сделала, а чего нет. Благодарю.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Вы, несомненно, останетесь при своём мнении. Но топикстартера вводить в заблуждение по поводу приемлемости ваших вариантов для данных примеров не стоит.


----------

